# Switches HO



## Rays82vette (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok....I'm rather new at all this and am getting up a plan. I am going to build a rather large yard that will in the future be covered by a second layer. Figure any mistakes I make won't be seen. What I need to know is. switches. can someone tell me the difference between a #6 #8 etc? They're will be a lot of switches on this layout. also a reverse loop. I have to figure out how to wire that with a DCC system. If it matters, I'm getting the NCE power cab to start. I plan on using frogs for most of the switches. a lot of crazy stuff for a newbe. But I think I can figure it out.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This should help. Look at line 11 - that is the curve radius. 
http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/rp12_3.html


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9155


----------

